# jeux pour ipod nano 3G?



## zazouu (2 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

je voudrais savoir si il existe des jeux GRATUIT pour l'ipod nano 3G 8Go svpppp


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Non, ils sont tous payant sur iTunes.


----------



## zazouu (3 Novembre 2008)

ok merci


----------



## Ybernel (12 Décembre 2008)

y a-t-il des jeux gratuits ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Décembre 2008)

Non, puisqu'ils sont payants


----------

